# Buying my first strobe kit. HELP



## Rugotska (May 27, 2011)

So I have plenty of experience shooting in a studio. But I have never bought my own set. So I found one I think I like, but I don't know if the wattage on the bulbs is good or not. Can someone please tell me if this is good or if its just junk???

This is a list of the lights it comes with
2x 150 Watts 5500k Strobes        
2x 75 Watts Modeling Light Bulbs    
1x 45 Watts 5500k Flash Lamp


----------



## Rugotska (May 27, 2011)

I just realized this may be considered "off topic" Sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone by putting this in the "digital" section


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure if one of the moderators are offended they will move it.  The wattage of the lights is fine, IF they suit the work you're going to do.  If you're going to be working in a large studio shooting commercial work, it probably won't do.  If you're going to be shooting large, outdoor fashion scenes, it's probably not enough.  If you're going to be shooting in-home family portraits, it will probably do...


----------



## Rugotska (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks that helps alot. I plan on shooting some family portraits and commercial work. Do you have suggestions for wattage that would be good for me?


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Jun 1, 2011)

One thing to consider is the amount of variable output control you have.  Being able to stop down to 1/32 power is good, but the ability to stop down to 1/128 is even better.  Personally, I would not think 150Ws is enough luminance for a main or a fill light, maybe for background / hair / acent lights, but it all depends on what space you have.

What is your budget?  Have you look into the *Alien Bees by Paul C. Buff*?  They are are pretty good bang for you buck to start with.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 2, 2011)

You say you already have plenty of experience working in a studio. What have you been working with to date? Look at how you are using the lights you are working with now and ask yourself what you like and don't like about them. This experience alone gives you a significant head start compared to someone who has never used any sort of studio lighting.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2011)

i agree with Aye-non Oh-non Imus. Look into AlienBees. I bought a kit maybe similar to the one you are looking at. It was a Neewer kit with 3 lights (300ws each) from Amazon. I shot a bit with it and found a good opportunity to sell it and I did. I ended up buying 1 AlienBees B1600 with a stand and reflective/shoot-thru umbrella. I have slowly been growing to more strobes and modifiers. I think the advantage to start off with 1 light is that you are limited to just that source and will start thinking creatively to get the results you are looking for with that light. There is a great tutorial called OneLight from Zack Arias. There are also others out there like Joe McNally's KelbyTraining about working with just one light source. When you master that one light, you are now ready to add a second one and now work with 2. It's not just a good economical move but more of a learning move. Right now I have 1 B1600, 1B800, 2 cheap Flashpoint (Adorama) 150ws lights for background and sometimes I can also add my 430EX II speedlight. 

TLR: Buy 1 better quality strobe. Exploit it creatively until you are ready to move on to 2 lights.


----------

